# New Pet Smart in Maple Ridge



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

So a Pet Smart just opened in Maple Ridge at 224 and Dewdney Trunk Road.

I don't actually think I've stepped into one before.
Should I be excited to have one about a 5 minute walk from my place?


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

You're near me too Reckon - I wondered when it was open - is it open now then? I don't think I've been in one for a long time - I must admit I get confused with Petsmart, Petland, Petsco,...etc. etc. You'll have to post a review when you do make it in there... Might be a good local place for supplies? I'm closer to Mr. Pets, so that's where I go for food etc.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Typical corporate store. Stock tends to be only common stuff, prices range from average to overpriced. They have certain rare things (like Farlowellas) which is strange. The vast majority of employees know little about the animals but the service is good at least. All the employees (from what I've seen) are all about smiles and helping you. :lol:

I buy crickets there when I run out inbetween bulk orders (because by the time I get home most other LPS are closed x.x) and bought some male Odessa barbs (because they are rare and marked up over the female in other stores). I almost feel ashamed to shop there


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I was in the Langley location on the weekend. I agree, they have generic fish and not top quality at all. I wouldn't recommend buying fish from them. Ive never had good experience with them and Im not the only one. On a positive, they do have a large selection of API product and neat random products that I haven't seen locally. I had fun staring at all the random products, that were nicely organized. The staff is friendly. They sell live plants. Nothing fancy. They groom tons of dogs 

At the end of the day, it's a shame these large stores, blow out the competition. Id rather visit our LFS, than a box chain, any day of the wee!


----------



## Xplode (Nov 18, 2013)

I have been in and out of the Langley location for a couple years now to pickup food and water conditioner. I prefer to support the smaller shops with better staff, but I can't always spend an extra $10 for a simple product. Plus the hours are really good.
I did buy fish from them once, and they didn't seem that healthy. Plus the staff member that netted them was atrocious and I honestly thought she was going to tear a fin off... I don't buy anything live there anymore. They did just send out coupons for $25 off $100 though... which has me thinking about picking up a new filter or spare heater/air pump...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Not a supporter!!! of BBS's*

OK if you need bread & butter common stuff, but I still would rather give my business to private LFS's.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the spirit! There won't be any private left soon. A petsmart in every main shopping center now almost. Their fish would look better if they fed them.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dealt depends per store. Different employees means different service, knowledge and care. Good for stuff like food or conditioners. Fish at my local store are alittle sub par since they prefer hiring highschool kids


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

So, I checked out the MR Petsmart on the weekend. Huge store, cool layout. Staff seemed friendly, but not really pet-smart if you know what I mean. I think they have hired retail staff, rather than pet staff. I overheard a girl in the fish room recommending neons (and they were so tiny!!!) and fancy goldfish were okay together... Ugh. Having said that, their prices on everyday stuff were great - way cheaper than the other pet store in East MR. I bought a new Fluval from Mr. Pets a month or so ago and paid $20 more than what Petsmart had for the same thing. Fish food, accessories, etc. were cheaper. I'd probably steer clear of anything live, but for supplies, sure. I agree with all of you that the small LFS are the way to go, but living in Maple Ridge, there aren't any - I think the closest to me is in Burnaby (I could be wrong, but off the top of my head...). It's sad because I would love to support a small, individually-owned pet store. I just don't have any near me. I still like Mr. Pets - the fish staff (Derek, especially) know what they are doing, but they are going to have to get somewhat more competitive with their pricing, something I think might be difficult because, they too, are a chain...


----------



## RhacodactylusCi (Oct 10, 2014)

Eep. I'm actually a little afraid to be posting on this forum now 

I've worked for the Langley location for over 6 years now and trust me when I say I do my best, I've spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars on books alone. The difficulty is being a corporation we have pretty much zero power. I do agree that most of the locations are absolutely terrible when it comes to knowledge. A guy came in and said another store sold him and oscar for his 20 gallon and told him African's would be suitable tank-mates. I made him bring back that fish. 
I definitely send tons of people to other small fish stores to check out the variety, they seem to think that the only fish in the world are carried by PetSmart. We have a business card holder with all the business cards of smaller shops so we can give them addresses, phone numbers, etc.
I'm trying to fix my store, I swear


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm glad you did post RhacodactylusCi because I do think there are people who work at the big box stores who do know their stuff. Kim86 on here is one of them - she is very knowledgeable. You obviously are as well. I think I find it sad because like all things, the LFS can't compete with the big box stores for anything other than livestock - they just don't have the buying power. It's exactly the same reason that Walmart has taken over the retail world - most middle class people can't afford to choose to pay more to support the little guy. It's sad and I just hope that people will continue to support the little guy for the reasons stated in many other posts on this site - quality of livestock, health of livestock, choice of livestock and knowledge… So that when you go into the LFS, you can be sure that no-one is going to sell you neons for your goldfish tank and oscars for your cichlid tank.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

pandamom said:


> I'm glad you did post RhacodactylusCi because I do think there are people who work at the big box stores who do know their stuff. Kim86 on here is one of them - she is very knowledgeable. You obviously are as well. I think I find it sad because like all things, the LFS can't compete with the big box stores for anything other than livestock - they just don't have the buying power. It's exactly the same reason that Walmart has taken over the retail world - most middle class people can't afford to choose to pay more to support the little guy. It's sad and I just hope that people will continue to support the little guy for the reasons stated in many other posts on this site - quality of livestock, health of livestock, choice of livestock and knowledge&#8230; So that when you go into the LFS, you can be sure that no-one is going to sell you neons for your goldfish tank and oscars for your cichlid tank.


Hey thanks  I go out and support smaller stores, because my store doesn't always carry certain products. We do our best to train our staff with classes offered by head office and in store experience. Even though Petland has over 20 stores in Canada (we are Canadian owned), we still struggle as a store in BC. It's hard to keep above other larger, US based stores. Even the Walmart down the street is competition. It's tough for everyone  but as long as we continue to work together... I feel like there's room for everyone. Group hug!!!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+1 for Kim. It's always fun chatting with her and she is very accommodating. Many of my African's are purchased from her. Oddly Id probably never buy fish from another Petland or Petsmart. She has made the big chain feel more like a LFS.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't worry, we don't hate you, just your bosses :bigsmile: Thank you for doing your part in improving fish education! It is unfortunate not every store is able to have a full staff knowledgeable about the hobby, its just how the cookie crumbles :\



RhacodactylusCi said:


> Eep. I'm actually a little afraid to be posting on this forum now


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> +1 for Kim. It's always fun chatting with her and she is very accommodating. Many of my African's are purchased from her. Oddly Id probably never buy fish from another Petland or Petsmart. She has made the big chain feel more like a LFS.


Thanks Justin!!! You're too kind. I always learn a lot from you when you come in. Come in more often!! Haha.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I've never been to Kim's store but I've always wanted to check out her African stock!


----------

